
Banks begin moving some operations out of Britain - hoodoof
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a3a92744-3a52-11e6-9a05-82a9b15a8ee7.html#axzz4CdZ1abFJ
======
q3k
Paywalled..?

~~~
oskarpearson
Click the "web" link above, then click the first google result

~~~
icc97
I think this might be a more accurate process:

1\. Copy the web link above. Stick it into Google

2\. select the dropdown next to 'www.ft.com › Companies › Financials › Banks'
which for me brings up a 'cached' link.

3\. Click on the 'Cached' link and you should see the article

~~~
icc97
Or just try this link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bWfIIh-...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bWfIIh-
CoZoJ:www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a3a92744-3a52-11e6-9a05-82a9b15a8ee7.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
hugotroll
Can anyone elaborate what passporting means in this case? I don't think that
was explained in that article. I'm assuming that it has something to do with
transferring funds from one country to another?

~~~
cwcw
In that context it means when a bank is regulated in one of the countries in
the single market (UK in EU), it can operate without regulatory concern in all
the countries there. It is understandable that certain operations will
inevitably be moved to a city in the heart of EU instead of staying in London.

